# Muhle Glashutte Lunova Chronograph



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Guys,

As I am in a hunt for sports chronograph I was wondering if we got any MG Lunova Chronograph owners who would like to share some first hand info (and photos of course) about that watch?

It does not seem to be hugely popular, I've found mere 2 reviews:








Mühle-Glashütte Lunova Chronograph Review M1-43-06-LB


Mühle-Glashütte Lunova Chronograph Review M1-43-06-LB with detailed information and great pictures. Learn more about the Mühle-Glashütte Lunova Chronograph




www.watchdavid.com












Mühle-Glashütte Lunova Chronograph - Time Transformed


The Mühle-Glashütte Lunova Chronograph has a distinctive graded dial, and a sapphire caseback revealing the nicely-finished automatic movement.




timetransformed.com





Many thanks ?


----------



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

Nobody? Nothing? Seems this model is rare indeed 
I guess I need to go to the nearest dealer once I get the jab...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't own one, but I have seen one in person. Typical MG. Great build quality, excellent dial and lume, and it has it's own look, something not a lot of "mainstream" watches have nowadays, IMHO.


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a Lunova Tag Datum (not the chronograph, sorry). It's a fantastic watch, highly recommend MG !


----------



## cordi7 (Jan 27, 2019)

I love the looks but am somehow intimidated by the 52 mm L2L, I guess trying one on is the only option. Regarding build quality - I wouldn’t expect anything else than great from MG


----------



## gretch6364 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very cool, but size is pretty large!


----------



## cratercraver (Jan 10, 2014)

cordi7 said:


> I love the looks but am somehow intimidated by the 52 mm L2L, I guess trying one on is the only option. Regarding build quality - I wouldn't expect anything else than great from MG


I agree 100% -- love the look but 52mm is BIG!


----------



## OrionBets (Aug 13, 2020)

Very pretty!


cordi7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As I am in a hunt for sports chronograph I was wondering if we got any MG Lunova Chronograph owners who would like to share some first hand info (and photos of course) about that watch?
> 
> ...


----------

